# OK I'm going to build me a complete pair of rods!!!



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Since I've joined this site, I have been amazed on the thought of building my own fishing pole. I have done repairs on broken poles, wrapped old line guides, and even made one piece rods into two pieces(I hate single sticks).
I've been throwing the idea around in my head loosing sleep at night thinking about my own decor wraps intrieged by the scale wrap. I have to do this on a budget and got my birthday and Christmas just around the bend!!! Keep in mind I have never done this before so I'm starting out as cheap as I can. I found what I think is a good deal on the Cabelas' website. Here is what I'm going to buy!!http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20364&hasJS=true for my bait catcher and http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20364&hasJS=true for my big fish pole. I just got to begg my sugar momma for the cash wich shouldn't be to hard to do. So ideas and tips for doing a scale wrap or other wraps I will be willing take thanks in advance and want to out Pierandsurf.com on both poles as gratitude for the inspiration for this build if that would be ok!!!!!:fishing::beer::fishing::beer:


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

The total cost of this oder is 127.93 with shipping. Going to be an upgrade from my walmart brand poles lol!!!!
Dannyopcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Nice. I've found Cabela's kits are good, serviceable rods. Beware, though: this can get addicting and pretty soon, you'll be looking for a power wrapper, buying thread in bulk and finish by the gallon, and plunking down $400 for a blank


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL guess what ,I'm already there. Hooked my ugly stick up to may dryer and did a marbeling on the rod above the handel looks nice but I dont think it will stay havent got any finish epoxy yet. But looks real cool. Cam is battery less right now but will get pics up asap


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

It's to late...He's got it bad already!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

*Orded them today*

I put though my order for thm today. My mom gave me the money for my early birthday and Christmas present!!! Lmao then she says also the money is for a simple I'm proud of yea gift with a hug. They shold arive on the 17th.
Thinking about painting them before I start to build them any sudgestions on that. And can I put PierandSurf on them?
Thinking about pairing these two rods with the Baitfeeder reels by Okuma
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...alogCode=IK&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20333 and the http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...alogCode=IK&rid=&parentType=&indexId=cat20333
For some kick azz cheap setups what do you think?
Thanks for the info, 
Danny:fishing::fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

DOnt know anything about those reels. If you have any questions with your rod builds though, post them up there are plenty of knowledgable people on here that will be happy to help


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

ok thanx tacpayne. you know I'm going pick your brain about that scale wrap you did lol!!!!!!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

My rods will be here on the 14th ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope the six coats of stain i put on my rod dryer will be cured by then so I can put it back together.......?
Ony one got a spare rotisery they can DONATE lol my motor froze up in mine and cant find new brushes for it!!!?


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Just realized one thing when I ordered my rods kits I ordered a casting kit thinking it was a spinning kit. I have looked ot both kits and everything looks the same except for the reel seat. What I am wondering is if some one wants to trade this brand new casting reel seat not sure on the size yet for a spin seat. Or sell me one for a good price?


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Well Got my rod kits yesterday and went right to work building on my 6 foot spinner. Last night i got the whole but section done reel seat on and capped with cork!!! I also Started on putting the rod guids on. I finshed them up five minutes ago but dont have a drying motor yet and dont feel like turning it every 15 minutes. So I am going to have to wait until I can get a motor and some rod finish epoxy. Does anyone know if I could use a hardware store epoxy for that????? If so what id the name of it?????? I will have picks of what I have done so far later today. Im byfar not done with it though I still got to pimp it out......


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

*Pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Here they are sorry bout the bad images. 








































What do you guys think Only about 6 hours total in to this build:fishing:


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

good Job salty! I guess its official your hooked now.


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh yeah and then some my brother saw the finished pole tonight now he is going to order a fly rod for me to do for him. just need to get some more rod finish they dont send enough to do what i like to do to my rods with these kits any one know if there is a flex coat that i could pick up for like ace hardware or something????


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

Here are some losy pics of the fished rod couldnt get the light right like I said Im not a photographer!!
































Total time for this build was about 10 hours complete with out drying time. Not bad for my first kit build ey?
Tac I still want to pic you brain on that scale wrap. Im up for the challenge on my surf rod!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saltysurf (Nov 18, 2009)

One the better side of this build. Here are some photos of the but section custom made and wrapped by me mudhole custom reel seat. and the stock cork topper. And some pics of the guides before the bad insadent!


----------

